# Ricky Gervais Saying Of The Day.



## TylerD (30/10/13)

*When you are dead, you do not know you are dead. It's only painful and difficult for others. The same applies when you are stupid.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Fact!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

